# ARC and Residence Permit



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to the Cyprus forum and in the past days I read many threads about Cyprus here. Thanks for collecting all this information.

However I'm a bit confused about the ARC and Residence permit.

I checked different sites and I found this:

_Nationals from member states have the right to enter Cyprus by simply showing a valid EU passport or ID Card without having to register upon arrival. 

If there is an intention to stay and take up employment one has to:
Apply within 8 days for an Alien Registration Certificate (ARC) at the local Immigration Branch of the Police (issued automatically for monitoring purposes). A fee of £20 is paid for the issue of such certificate.
Apply for a social insurance number upon securing employment in Cyprus
Apply for a residence permit in case one intends to stay longer than 3 months and take up employment in Cyprus. This application must be submitted before the expiration of this 3-month period to the Civil Registration and Migration Dept. through the local Immigration Branch of the Police and the residence permit or document is issued within six months from the date of application and the submission of the required documents by the applicant (please note that a fine is imposed in case of non-compliance)._

It doesn't really matter whether you are from the EU or not; you still have to apply for ARC and residence permit, am I correct?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm new to the Cyprus forum and in the past days I read many threads about Cyprus here. Thanks for collecting all this information.
> 
> ...


Yes you still have to have the residence permit and alien card no matter where you are from.
However if you are from an EU country there is no problem getting them and unlike non Eu citizens you don't have to have a visa which runs out and has to be renewed every year.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

Thanks for your reply.
It's much more clearer now.


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

*Alien Registration Certificate (ARC)*

Where do I go to get an ARC? Is there an Immigration Police Station in or around Paphos?



Veronica said:


> Yes you still have to have the residence permit and alien card no matter where you are from.
> However if you are from an EU country there is no problem getting them and unlike non Eu citizens you don't have to have a visa which runs out and has to be renewed every year.


----------

